# New kitten overeating, stealing, and crying



## s3long (Oct 21, 2011)

I adopted a stray kitten that's around 2 months old. She's really friendly and affectionate, but she's obsessed with food.

I feed her kitten food, and she eats it- plus tries to eat my dog's food, and cries really loudly whenever I open the fridge, or try to prepare or eat any food (really, ANY food. She tries to eat my salad, bread, ramen noodles,soup, etc...I spilled some cooking oil, and she started licking the floor after I wiped it up). I haven't fed her anything but her cat food, but she finds ways to steal. She ripped open the dog food bag, and tears up anything with food or seasoning while I sleep. Luckily, she still can't jump high yet, so I'm remembering to put it up...but she cries and cries and cries.

How do I stop it? She's starting to get round and fat, and I've tried restricting her food to just her daily serving size, but the crying is constant. Plus, it needs to stop before she gets big enough to jump on counters.

I tried positive reinforcement, but she's like a magnet toward my dinner plate. (I'm in Korea and I sit on the floor, so it's a short table) Always crying, sometimes long and sustained.

This is a bad solution, but the only one so far...I hit the vaccuum button when she comes near my food, which startles her into silence and distance. But it stresses her out, so much that when I try to touch her a few minutes later, she jumps and freaks out. I'm losing my mind. I want a better solution...help me!


----------

